

Antiquarian peripherals play Bohemian Rhapsody - joubert
http://www.engadget.com/2009/04/21/antiquarian-peripherals-play-bohemian-rhapsody/

======
tjic
<language snob>

The word you want is "antique", meaning "old thing".

"Antiquarian" means "one who collects old things"

</language snob>

~~~
joubert
antiquarian |ˌantiˈkwe(ə)rēən| adjective relating to or dealing in antiques or
rare books. • valuable because rare or old : out-of-print and antiquarian
books. noun a person who studies or collects antiques or antiquities.

~~~
tjic
Yes, but the objects themselves are antiques, never antiquarians.

A person can be an antiquarian.

A magazine, auction house, magnifying glass, price guide, etc. can be
antiquarian.

Unless you're asserting that the old equipment RELATES TO or DEALS WITH
antiques, I don't see what point you're trying to make.

------
Timothee
That was really amazing. And the filming/editing was great too which is
somewhat uncommon for that kind of projects.

From the YouTube description: "I keep hearing parts of the song are out of
tune. Keep in mind the scanner and floppy drive are not musical instruments."
Yeah, and it doesn't even sound like Freddy Mercury! Seriously, some people...

